# 55 watt UV sterilizer flowrates?



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like my 55 watt UV did arrive. My question is what's minimum flowrates for this size of a UV? Would 525gph be too slow of a flow for it? What would be ideal for min to max and what stages of sterilizing would I get from the flowrates? Can someone break it down for me with the flowrates I can run with it? 



Thanks,




Andy


----------

